# Is she in heat??



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi just looking for advice. 
Was out on our walk and tilly was off the lead,
A male dog came up and straight away tried to hump her😲😲😲😲😲
Is she in heat ? 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, it would be quite unusual for her to be in season at only 4 months old. Dogs hump each other for various reasons so I wouldn't use this as a sign. The physical signs of a season are some blood and swollen lady bits. There are some behavioural changes too to look out for but I would be surprised if she is, worth having a look though.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok thanks a mill. I do think her (lady bits )😊are swollen
Also she keeps pushing herself up against our legs and cocks her back leg! Would that be a sign. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Girl dogs will hump...also for other reasons than it being her season.
Lady will still occasionally hump on of her large teddy's.
but I am not sure about the leg thing...lol other than for a belly rub.
She is young at 4 months to have her first season.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

4 months would be extremely rare for a first season.Early signs my girls show are swollen girlie bits,scent marking on walks( doing lots of random small wees) they all start humping each other( and theyre all girls!!!) and their moods change too,they can get a bit grumpy xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

ok, thanks for yer advice.
im praying shes not. i have her booked in the 14th of march when she will be 6months,
hope i get till then out of her


----------

